# Grizzly Tent Sale



## mcoak (Apr 24, 2015)

There's a tent sale 5/16 at the PA location.   It's within driving distance (3.5 hours).   

I am looking to buy a mill.  Are there good deals during the sale?

mc


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 24, 2015)

Know what you want and go straight to it. Things sell out fast. I think some people just grab tickets off the items and then walk around deciding if they want it. Some good deals if you want to fix what's broken.They've had good deals on some bulk items and have the major cordless tool dealers there with some good buys.


----------



## mcoak (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll head straight for the mills.  Hopefully I won't get distracted by some other deals.


----------



## jim18655 (Apr 25, 2015)

Usually straight in the gate, second tent on the left. Good luck.


----------



## LaVern (May 19, 2015)

I went this time. We got there about 7:20 or so. The gates open at 8:00 Had a pretty good bunch there waiting already. By the time we got into the tent where the mills were all of the Go759s and G0704s were sold. No matter though because I had ordered ahead of time a showroom pick up of a new G0759 and had it on reserve. They even gave me the 10% showroom discount. I also ordered the powerfeed unit for it and picked up a set of R-8 collets. Now I just got to get the time to organize my workshop and finish all my "honey do list items".  I haven't taken the mill out of it's crate yet but I did take off the top. Looks pretty nice....Getting pretty excited....hoping to get to it soon.
LaVern


----------



## jim18655 (May 19, 2015)

I remember seeing you there - you were the guy standing in the rain waiting for the gate to open.
It's amazing how fast the stuff sells. I think some people grab tickets just so they can think about what they want.


----------



## LaVern (May 19, 2015)

You may have seen me standing there along with a bunch of others  We were actually quite fortunate to be under the overhang while it was raining hard.  When the line got to moving and we had to leave the overhang it slowed down quite a bit. By time they opened the gate we were so focused on going to where we wanted to go that it could have been pouring and we wouldn't have noticed the rain anyway. I did get a couple of good deals, Buy  2 get another free 10" saw blades from Dewalt and a pack of Dewalt reciprocating saw blades out side. I then went in and got my pre-ordered Go759 and R-8 collets set. The powerfeed was not available for the Muncy showroom pickup on the 14th when I called but they did have one in Springfield Mo.  so I ordered it through there and it came in today  YAHOO !!. Now all I have to do is get my previously mentioned tasks finished and I'll be on my way.


----------



## jim18655 (May 19, 2015)

I got there about the same time and it was the same way. I was under the canopy also during the heavy rain. I found a good buy on Igaging DROs. I've been mounting one of them on my lathe to measure carriage travel.


----------



## mcoak (May 20, 2015)

Brother came to visit so I didn't make it to the tent sale.  Sounds like some good deals. Wonder when Grizzly will have another coupon?


----------



## kd4gij (May 26, 2015)

LaVern said:


> You may have seen me standing there along with a bunch of others  We were actually quite fortunate to be under the overhang while it was raining hard.  When the line got to moving and we had to leave the overhang it slowed down quite a bit. By time they opened the gate we were so focused on going to where we wanted to go that it could have been pouring and we wouldn't have noticed the rain anyway. I did get a couple of good deals, Buy  2 get another free 10" saw blades from Dewalt and a pack of Dewalt reciprocating saw blades out side. I then went in and got my pre-ordered Go759 and R-8 collets set. The powerfeed was not available for the Muncy showroom pickup on the 14th when I called but they did have one in Springfield Mo.  so I ordered it through there and it came in today  YAHOO !!. Now all I have to do is get my previously mentioned tasks finished and I'll be on my way.


 


   I think the mill should come BEFORE honeydo's.


----------



## LaVern (May 26, 2015)

Well I have actually been working on both the honeydo's and the Grizzly. The other day I located some 2 x 2 steel tubing to make a wider base, and today between honey do,s I cut the tubing to length. It's recycled tubing so some preparation is need before I weld it up. I'm going to order the machine bases for it tonight. I also have a wood working project for one of my grand-daughters I'm trying to finish up too. So hopefully it won't be long before it is a mill setup and ready to run. 
LaVern


----------



## KBeitz (May 25, 2018)

That was the good old days.....


----------

